# Smoked duck question



## Spartan165 (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey everybody I have a few ducks in the freezer from a past hunt and I'm looking to do one or two of them on the smoker. I dont really know any bbq duck recipes. Does anybody have any good ideas for bbq duck?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2019)

Here's one for you.








						How to Make Smoked Duck - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

I think smoked duck is often an under appreciated meat and when you season it up right and cook it on the smoker, it takes on a flavor that is better than




					www.Smoking-Meat.com




Al


----------



## oberst (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes.  Assuming they aren’t fat birds that you picked. They will look like this:  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Note that I separated legs, as I smoke and then pressure can them. But otherwise I’d leave them attached. I bribe them overnight and let them dry st room temp on a rack like this for an hour and also put them in the oven with the door cracked for 30 minutes at 135-140 degrees. I want the birds dry when they go in the smoker that’s ore warmed to 140 degrees with a fairly heavy hickory smoke running. 

After 6 1/2 hours with the smoker temp advanced in stages to 170 they look like this:






Yes, they are as good as they look!  At this point they may not be done. Here the choice is up to you:  Leave them in the smoker until they are done, or pull them at the smoke level u want like I do.  Then I freeze them.  When time to eat I thaw to room temp and bake at 375 for about 18 minutes. That way you always have a hot smoky duck.  Just have to experiment to see what works for you. 

  My brine:
4 cups water, 4 cups apple juice, 1/2 cup kosher salt and maple syrup, 1/3 cup orange juice. Heat the water and dissolve maple syrup and salt. Add other stuff and chill before adding birds.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 8, 2019)

Spartan165 said:


> Hey everybody I have a few ducks in the freezer from a past hunt and I'm looking to do one or two of them on the smoker. I dont really know any bbq duck recipes. Does anybody have any good ideas for bbq duck?


Very simple recipe. Get a large zip lock bag and add Dales low sodium marinade. I cut mine with a little water as Dales is really strong. Add some Tony's to the mixture and let it soak for an hour. or so. Remove from the bag. Season lightly with more Tony's and black pepper . Throw on the smoker with a little Hickory splits or whatever you like to use. Goooood Stuff.


----------



## Spartan165 (Dec 8, 2019)

oberst said:


> Yes.  Assuming they aren’t fat birds that you picked. They will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to try this. Thank you!


----------

